# Pics of my haps - hope you enjoy but looking for feedback



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all,

So I borrowed my dad's camera, it's a Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT. I've only gotten it out to take pics twice, but I feel like I've learned a lot.

All of these pics were taking with an ISO of 1600 and exposure of 1/50th. Aperture varied from f/4 - f/5.6.

The first time I took pics, I could tell there wasn't enough light (the last two pictures in my post were from the first shooting). So the second time, I pulled both of my light fixtures into the middle of the tank and took shots there, so there was double the light.

I'd love some feedback on if my settings are wrong, or if you think I'm doing something wrong. Such as - maybe too much light the second time and I should reduce my aperture or increase exposure speed. Also, if anyone has any insights on how to tank a full tank shot without every single fish being blurry... I'd appreciate it... 

Otherwise, I hope you enjoy! Many of these guys will go great in the 8 or 10 foot tank I'm planning. :fish:

*My tank:*









*Protomelas herte*









*Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus*

















*Placidochromis milmo (yellow)* (just starting to color up)









*Dimidiochromis strigatus*

















*Cyrtocara moorii*

















*Dimidiochromis kiwinge*









*Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan"*









*Linchnochromis auciteps* (love this guy - in a few years I'm sure all of you will too  )









*Protomelas spilonotus *









*Tyrannochromis nigriventer* (something I need to photoshop off there...)









*Mylochromis anaphyrmus*









*Mylochromis ericotaenia*


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice fish! I would like to find a decent size Rhamphochromis.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

jw85 said:


> *Tyrannochromis nigriventer* (something I need to photoshop off there...)


Everyone poops.

Also, very nice fish, where did you find these species? I've only seen half of those species in pictures.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks James! I love mine, he is my favorite fish. I had to grow him out, he was about 2 inches when I got him in January 2014. I just trusted that the retailer that he could vent them at that size. It seems he was either correct or lucky - ha.

They do lilscoots. Haha. I'll send you a PM, all the fish were from one place except my Rhamp.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! beautiful haps


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

What a great tank and some real nice pics of species


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Maybe I can help with the photos. A 1/50 shutter is just too slow for Malawi fish. You probably already realized you have to bump the ISO pretty high and open the aperture as much as possible to make 1/50 work. Both have negative trade offs: a 1600 ISO will start getting grainy (you can correct some of that by turning down the luminance if you shot in RAW) and a wide open aperture will give you a very limited depth of field.

If you find a way to get more light on the tank, you may be able to increase the shutter to 1/80 which is still too slow but you might be able, if ur patient, snipe of shot of them resting. A shutter speed of, at least, 1/250 is desirable to capture motion and Malawi Cichlids got lots of motion :wink:

Ultimately, a flash will be needed to get fast shots with a lot of detail. A flash on top of the camera has some draw backs. The option I like the best is flash on top of the tank remotely triggered.

Hope that helps.

Again, beautiful tank and beautiful fish and nice photos.

Cheers,
Russ

Russ


----------



## chivalry (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the remote triggered flash on top of the tank idea. I will definitely be trying that. Great thread!


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Russ - thanks a lot for the advice. I'll keep playing around and seeing if I can get the shutter speed up. I like the idea of the flash on top of the tank. I'm going to look into that this weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks all for the comments on the fish. I'm pretty proud of my guys and their growing up, particularly when they sit still long enough to photo  haha


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb: Nice selection and photos


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice selection of haps you don't see everyday.


----------



## rsb513 (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I'm looking forward to getting my flash setup like Russ recommended and taking some more pics!


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

I love the road less traveled. Some of those aren't available where I am and probably won't ever be. (Very strict import laws here)
The simple set up and decor means you not only focus just on the fish, but you don't need to constantly duck and weave to spot certain ones in caves etc....
I think I might be a bit jealous.


----------



## Thirtypack (Apr 13, 2014)

Super nice selection of haps. Don't see them all the time. The strigatus is awesome. Does that vendor ship? Could you pm me any info?


----------

